# Mike Patton is the greatest singer ever, according to vocal range



## chopeth (May 27, 2014)

*I found it interesting because of the vocal ranges, though I don't agree it makes you a better singer. Anyway, there are a lot of singers I miss in this list, I don't know how accurate this is.*

As a recently published list crowning Axl Rose as the greatest singer of all time stirred up the web, a more thorough analysis has surfaced, stressing that GN'R frontman is in fact not No. 1.

As Vintage Vinyl News points out, the initial list took into consideration only singers who made Rolling Stone's 100 Greatest Singers list.

Broadening up horizons a bit based on the Range Place info, the Top 100 was expanded and updated, placing Mike Patton of Faith No More on No. 1 spot with a stunning vocal range of over six octaves.

So without further ado, check out the updated list below.
The Greatest Singer Ever List:

1) Mike Patton (Eb1 to E7) - 6 octaves, 1/2 note

2) Diamanda Galás (F2 to C#8) - 5 octaves, 4-1/2 notes

3) David Lee Roth (E1 to A6) - 5 octaves, 3 notes

4) Axl Rose (F1 to Bb6) - 5 octaves, 2-1/2 notes

5) Nina Hagen (G#1 to Bb6) - 5 octaves, 1 note

6) Ville Valo (C1 to C#6) - 5 octaves, 1/2 notes

7) Roger Waters (B1 to Bb6), Mariah Carey (G#2 to G7) - 4 octaves, 6-1/2 notes

8) Devin Townsend (C2 to Bb6) - 4 octaves, 5-1/2 notes

9) Paul McCartney (A1 to F6), Phil Anselmo (C#1 to Bb5) - 4 octaves, 5 notes

10) Prince (E2 to B6) - 4 octaves, 4 notes

11) Jon Bon Jovi (E2 to G#6), Chino Moreno (F#2 to B6) - 4 octaves, 2-1/2 notes

12) King Diamond (A1 to C6), Minnie Ripperton (Eb3 to F#7) - 4 octaves, 2 notes

13) Elvis Presley (G1 to A5), Warrel Dane (G#1 to Bb5), Jim Gillette (C2 to D6), Burton Cummings (C2 to D6), Steven Tyler (D2 to E6), Serj Tankian (D2 to E6) - 4 octaves, 1 note

14) David Bowie (G1 to G#5), Peter Gabriel (G1 to G#5), Rob Halford (C2 to C#6), Marvin Gaye (D2 to Eb6), James Brown (Eb2 to E6), Christina Aguilera (C3 to C#7) - 4 octaves, 1/2 note

15) Geoff Tate (A1 to A5), Captain Beefheart (A1 to A5), Maynard James Keenan (G1 to G5), Tom Araya (C#2 to C#6), Ian Gillan (D2 to D6), Glenn Hughes (D2 to D6), Freddie Mercury (F2 to F6) - 4 octaves

16) Daniel Gildenlow (B1 to A5), John Lennon (C2 to B5), Eric Adams (C2 to B5), Elton John (E2 to D6), Jeff Buckley (F2 to E6), Luis Miguel (G2 to F6) (note: still being analyzed) - 3 octaves, 6 notes

17) Nick Cave (B1 to G#5), Bobby McFerrin (B1 to G#5), Russell Allen (G#1 to F5), Bruce Springsteen (Eb2 to B5), Robert Plant (E2 to C#6) - 3 octaves, 5-1/2 notes

18) Roger Daltrey (B1 to G5), Lou Gramm (B1 to G5), Chris Isaak (B1 to G5), Barry White (F#1 to Eb5), Siouxsie Sioux (A2 to F6), Tina Turner (B2 to G6), Stevie Wonder (E2 to C6) - 3 octaves, 5 notes

19) Tom Waits (Bb1 to F5), Burton C. Bell (B1 to F#5), Karen O (B2 to F#6), Bono (C2 to G#5), Eddie Vedder (C2 to G#5), David Gilmour (C#2 to A5), Morten Harket (C2 to G#5), James LaBrie (D2 to Bb5), Ronnie James Dio (Eb2 to B5), Tim "Ripper" Owens (Eb2 to B5). Miljenko Matijevic (Eb2 to B5), Philip Bailey (G2 to Eb6) - 3 octaves, 4-1/2 notes

20) Damon Albarn (B1 to F5), Beyonce (A2 to E6), Kate Bush (B2 to F6), M. Shadows (C#2 to G#5), Chris Cornell (D2 to A5), Brian Johnson (D2 to A5), Richard Page (D2 to A5), Layne Staley (Eb2 to Bb5), Bruce Dickinson (E2 to B5), Geddy Lee (E2 to B5), Mark Boals (F2 to C6), Michael Jackson (F#2 to C#6), Sarah Vaughan (G2 to D6), Cedric Bixler-Zavala (G2 to D6), Cyndi Lauper (Eb3 to Bb6) - 3 octaves, 4 notes

21) Jim Morrison (E2 to Bb5), Stu Block (E2 to Bb5), Myles Kennedy (F#2 to C6) - 3 octaves, 3-1/2 notes

22) Brandon Boyd (B1 to E5), Iggy Pop (B1 to E5), Justin Hawkins (B2 to E6), Miley Cyrus (B2 to E6), Mick Jagger (E2 to A5), Nina Simone (E2 to A5), Tommy Giles Rogers (E2 to A5), Tim Buckley (F2 to B5) - 3 octaves, 3 notes

23) Norah Jones (A2 to C#6), Bob Dylan (C#2 to F5), Kurt Cobain (C#2 to F5), Buddy Holly (D2 to F#5), Chris Martin (Eb2 to G5), Paul Rodgers (E2 to G#5), Robin Thicke (F2 to Bb5), Justin Timberlake (F#2 to B5), Jared Leto (G#2 to C6), Kelly Clarkson (Eb3 to G6) - 3 octaves, 2-1/2 notes

24) Alanis Morissette (B2 to D6), Grace Slick (B2 to D6), Peter Steele (Eb1 to F#5), Ivan Rebroff (F1 to A5), Michael Bolton (A2 to C6), Jackie Wilson (A2 to C6), Todd Smith (C2 to E5), Lou Reed (D2 to F5), Eminem (D2 to F5), Thom Yorke (E2 to G5), Mika (F2 to A5), Aretha Franklin (G2 to B5), Annie Lennox (G2 to B5), Floor Jansen (D3 to F6), Cher (D3 to F6) - 3 octaves, 2 notes

25) Rihanna (B2 to C#6), Simon LeBon (E2 to F#5), Barry Gibb (F2 to G#5), Sebastian Bach (F#2 to A5), Lisa Gerrard (F#2 to A5), Steve Perry (F#2 to A5), Matt Tuck (F#2 to A5), Joey Belladonna (G2 to Bb5), Ella Fitzgerald (G#2 to B5) - 3 octaves, 1-1/2 notes

26) Dave Gahan (B1 to C5), Till Lindemann (G1 to A4), Bob Marley (A2 to B5), Steve Winwood (A2 to B5), Neil Young (E2 to F5), Brian Wilson (F2 to G5), David Byron (G2 to A5), Ray Charles (G#2 to Bb5), Ann Wilson (C3 to D6) - 3 octaves, 1 note

27) Lady Gaga (Bb2 to B5) - 3 octaves, 1/2 note

28) Janis Joplin (B2 to B5), Roy Orbison (E2 to E5), Howard Jones (Killswitch Engage) (E2 to E5), Lorde (G#2 to G#5) - 3 octaves

29) Sinead O'Connor (A2 to G#5), Bruno Mars (Bb2 to A5), Sting (G2 to F#5), John Fogerty (G2 to F#5), Rod Stewart (G#3 to C6) - 2 octaves, 6-1/2 notes

30) Julee Cruise (A2 to G5), John Lydon (A2 to G5) (analysis in progress), Joe Cocker (B2 to A5), Brent Smith (E2 to D5), Robin Gibb (G2 to F5), Adele (C3 to B5), Dolly Parton (E3 to D6), Bjork (E3 to D6) - 2 octaves, 6 notes

31) Johnny Cash (B1 to G#4), Little Richard (F2 to Eb5) - 2 octaves, 5-1/2 notes

32) Alicia Keys (Bb2 to F#5), David Coverdale (C2 to A5), David Ruffin (E2 to C5), Van Morrison (E2 to C5), Chuck Berry (E2 to C5), Art Garfunkel (G2 to E5) - 2 octaves, 5 notes

33) Damian Wilson (B2 to F#5), Joni Mitchell (C#3 to A5), Dusty Springfield (D3 to Bb5), Katy Perry (D3 to Bb5) - 2 octaves, 4-1/2 notes

34) Otis Redding (B2 to F5), Stevie Nicks (B2 to F5), Smokey Robinson (C3 to G5), Whitney Houston (C#3 to G#5) - 2 octaves, 4 notes

35) Jerry Lee Lewis (G#2 to C5) - 2 octaves, 2-1/2 notes

36) Sam Cooke (A2 to C5), Matt Bellamy (G2 to B5), Karen Carpenter (D3 to F5) - 2 octaves, 2 notes

37) Taylor Swift (E3 to F#5) - 2 octaves, 1-1/2 notes

38) Skin (Deborah Dyer) (B3 to B5) - 2 octaves

39) Avi Kaplan (A2 to D4) (analysis in progress) - 1 octave, 3 notes

Mike Patton Is the Greatest Singer of All Time Based on Vocal Range, Not Axl Rose, Experts Insist | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## abandonist (May 27, 2014)

I'm curious what my actual vocal range is. Do whistle notes count?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 27, 2014)

Freddie Mercury 15th...ok...

Edit: I also quite question Kate Bush and Sinead O'Connor positions...


----------



## Jarmake (May 27, 2014)

Mercury didn't have a big vocal range, but he knew how to use it so freaking well. Powerful singer fo sho!

Why isn't Peter Steele above Ville Valo in that list? He went as high but much lower than Ville ever does.


----------



## SamSam (May 27, 2014)

No lost horizon singer? Whatever his name was.


----------



## Force (May 27, 2014)

BIGGEST.............CROCK.............OF..................SHIT......................EVAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## teamSKDM (May 27, 2014)

I vote devin townsend for greatest of all time.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 27, 2014)

Jarmake said:


> Mercury didn't have a big vocal range, but he knew how to use it so freaking well. Powerful singer fo sho!
> 
> Why isn't Peter Steele above Ville Valo in that list? He went as high but much lower than Ville ever does.



I dunno, I'm a bit lost there.
Some mumbling and speeches are taken into account for vocal range, as screams.
Dunno how I feel about call them "singing".
I like growls, screams, grim, vomit vocals, I like them a lot, but I feel more comfortable to call them "vocals" rather than "singing".
Another form of expression which has equal artistic value and similar skill levels (being a good growler, deep and with fluid and understandable speech is no easy feat).
Nothing against Patton, which is a great great singer able to do uncanny things, still...very very puzzled.


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 27, 2014)

I don't think that the vocal range define's a vocalist talent, but Mike Patton is my favorite singer.


----------



## Dcm81 (May 27, 2014)

Tom Araya can sing???


----------



## warped (May 27, 2014)

Finally a 'greatest <type of musician> ever' list that includes modern day musicians..


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 27, 2014)

Dcm81 said:


> Tom Araya can sing???



Someone could even say the same about Eric Adams.
I always felt that Eric Adams speaks with himself in front of a mirror, using totally awkward pauses in his speech and sometimes screaming at his cat


> Originally sung by *Eric Adams*
> With......nothing...to.......a-ton...


Love both Araya and Adams though, because they have "character" which is way more important than octaves.


----------



## chassless (May 27, 2014)

i'm surprised Matt Belamy and Ella Fitzgerald are so low on the list. i thought they would be far higher, especially in Ella's case.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 27, 2014)

Where's Billy Gibbons he's supposed to have a range of 5 octaves


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 27, 2014)

A more appropriate article title would be "Mike Patton had the widest vocal range of all the vocalists we observed."


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 27, 2014)

As mentioned in the OP


> the initial list took into consideration only singers who made Rolling Stone's 100 Greatest Singers list


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 27, 2014)

Yes, I am literate, thank you. That doesn't change what I said.


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 27, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I'm curious what my actual vocal range is. Do whistle notes count?



Use a tuner and try it, I can hold a D2 and an F5 so that'd be my range I guess

I don't believe whistle count

Edit: F_u_ck yeah, I can cover Eminem's range perfectly lol


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 27, 2014)

Journalists gonna journalists.
Their piece wouldn't get clicks and stuff.
It's quite naive to think journalists wouldn't go for sensationalism.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 27, 2014)

You can forget "according to vocal range", Mike Patton is just the greatest singer ever.

Not only does he have an incredible range, he seems to have a bunch of entirely separate voices that he can flip between at will.

Take this:



And observe how his voice sounds TOTALLY different in this - you can barely recognise it as the same guy.



And then again:



He's insanely versatile, and EVERYTHING he does sounds fantastic. Dude is a boss.

EDIT: I'm amazed to find that Mike Patton is so offensive to someone that neg rep was considered appropriate. Each to their own!


----------



## slapnutz (May 27, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> You can forget "according to vocal range", Mike Patton is just the greatest singer ever.



This is what I came to pimp.

That and Devin Townsend is awesome too.


----------



## Necris (May 27, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> He's insanely versatile, and_* EVERYTHING he does sounds fantastic*_. Dude is a boss.


I'm going to assume you haven't heard his work with John Zorn.*

Versatile yes, but I doubt most people here would say he sounds fantastic.*
(As a side note, the first video isn't improv, it sounds almost identical on the album just with better production.)



It's no surprise he was chosen to voice the Anger Sphere in Portal. 


*I'm just being an ass.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 27, 2014)

In the Moonchild vid, is he reading the lyrics?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 27, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Journalists gonna journalists.
> Their piece wouldn't get clicks and stuff.
> It's quite naive to think journalists wouldn't go for sensationalism.



Agreed. Who thinks that?


----------



## Nats (May 27, 2014)

David Lee Roth


----------



## Necris (May 27, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> In the Moonchild vid, is he reading the lyrics?


 
He's allegedly reading a graphic score for the piece. Which is believable since the performance sounds very close to the album version like I mentioned.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 27, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> This is what I came to pimp.
> 
> That and Devin Townsend is awesome too.



He's the very closely second greatest singer ever


----------



## JustMac (May 27, 2014)

Surprised Kate Bush is number 20, she's definitely got a range of at LEAST 5 octaves.


----------



## JP Universe (May 27, 2014)

Mike Patton (while never has been my favourite singer) I've always considered him the best singer, his stage presence is awesome too!


----------



## Ralyks (May 27, 2014)

I'm just happy Mike Patton is getting some recognition he deserves.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (May 27, 2014)

SamSam said:


> No lost horizon singer? Whatever his name was.



Exactly this !  While I am not a Lost Horizon fan, let me say though, that Daniel Heiman HAS to be up there when we`re talking pure vocal range.


----------



## Lickers (May 27, 2014)

I remember when Angel Dust came out - the summer I started college. The moment the album finished, it was clear Patton was now on another level.

Such a landmark moment in rock and my own life. Good times.


----------



## JustMac (May 27, 2014)

Ralyks said:


> I'm just happy Mike Patton is getting some recognition he deserves.


In the realm of rock music, Patton is well "up there" in terms of mass-recognition. He's one of the few rock guys that any of my non-muso friends would be aware of. Were you not more surprised by no.2, Diamanda Galás? That's pretty out there tbh


----------



## JohnIce (May 27, 2014)

What a weird list. Judging singers' ranges based on what parts of their range they choose to put on record in order to make art they like. Most singers, especially those with wider ranges, don't use their full range because it sounds lame and/or is too damaging to do on tour so they don't record it because it would make the fans' expectations too high on every gig.


----------



## stevexc (May 27, 2014)

In other news, the sky is blue and rocks are hard!

I think this revelation comes as no surprise to anyone that saw FNM and GNR tour back in what, '92? '93?


----------



## rectifryer (May 27, 2014)

I think the internet chose Axl Rose because his higher registers don't sound so weak like a lot of the other singers on that list. He has a nice timbre to his range, which is something this list doesn't and cannot account for. It is incredibly arrogant for a writer to just look at points of data and declare a winner with no idea of the existance of other parameters. Hold on while I go record myself snoring then squeeling like a pig to get to the top of this list. 

Another few I would highlight is Lorde and Howard Jones, which are considerably lower just because of their range exhibited on record, yet they only bear their best performance in that range.


----------



## stevexc (May 27, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> I think the internet chose Axl Rose because his higher registers don't sound so weak like a lot of the other singers on that list. He has a nice timbre to his range, which is something this list doesn't and cannot account for. It is incredibly arrogant for a writer to just look at points of data and declare a winner with no idea of the existance of other parameters. Hold on while I go record myself snoring then squeeling like a pig to get to the top of this list.
> 
> Another few I would highlight is Lorde and Howard Jones, which are considerably lower just because of their range exhibited on record, yet they only bear their best performance in that range.



...the list is literally "greatest range". To say someone with a lesser range is better at a "greatest range" competition than someone with a greater range is, well, absolutely nonsensical. Ultimate Guitar reported it as "greatest singers" but they're not really a reputable source of news.

Original source here - as you can see, they clearly call it "[a] brand new list of the vocalists with the largest range, limited to those with 4 octaves or more" and say to "Keep in mind that this list is based on vocal range and does not attempt to rank by perceived quality."

The "internet" (actually researchers) "chose" Axl Rose because they only "took those singers who had made Rolling Stones' 100 Greatest Singers and the nominees for this year's Billboard Music Awards and included those whose range had been analyzed on The Range Place. Many vocalists did not qualify for the list based on that criteria."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 27, 2014)

Even if you don't consider the range, the guy is EXTREMELY versatile, so I'd consider him one of the best, definitely.


----------



## piggins411 (May 27, 2014)

It's interesting to me that this list include Tommy Giles but not Rody Walker. Also, maybe it's just me, but I have a hard time believing Chris Cornell's range is only three octaves, although I've never tried to figure it out, so what do I know?


----------



## rectifryer (May 27, 2014)

stevexc said:


> ...the list is literally "greatest range". To say someone with a lesser range is better at a "greatest range" competition than someone with a greater range is, well, absolutely nonsensical. Ultimate Guitar reported it as "greatest singers" but they're not really a reputable source of news.
> 
> Original source here - as you can see, they clearly call it "[a] brand new list of the vocalists with the largest range, limited to those with 4 octaves or more" and say to "Keep in mind that this list is based on vocal range and does not attempt to rank by perceived quality."
> 
> The "internet" (actually researchers) "chose" Axl Rose because they only "took those singers who had made Rolling Stones' 100 Greatest Singers and the nominees for this year's Billboard Music Awards and included those whose range had been analyzed on The Range Place. Many vocalists did not qualify for the list based on that criteria."



You are not telling me anything I did not realize. I was pointing out how futile it is to compile a list of singers based of range without expressing quality to some degree. It's pointless. Mike Patton isn't singer with the largest range in the world, so obviously they still considered other paradigms and that is where their message lays. So now instead of having one misleading list we have two lol.


----------



## Ralyks (May 27, 2014)

JustMac said:


> In the realm of rock music, Patton is well "up there" in terms of mass-recognition. He's one of the few rock guys that any of my non-muso friends would be aware of.


 
I guess I meant in a more mainstream term. Most of the people I know who even know who Faith No More are can't name anything beyond Epic.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 27, 2014)

Steve Vai has more range than Angus Young.
Mike Patton has more range than Billy Joel.

Range is not an indicator of general interest or potential records sales.
No doubt that Patton has skills, but I can't get into what he is making artistically - and I'm thinking the average consumer is in the same boat.


----------



## Vhyle (May 27, 2014)

I came here to instantly see if Daniel Gildenlow was on the list. He is.

Crisis averted.


----------



## Joose (May 27, 2014)

I came here to say 2 things.

1. If there were a God, it would be Mike Patton.

2. Axl Rose sounds like broken engine components.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 27, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Agreed. Who thinks that?





Nats said:


> David Lee Roth



Seems quite fitting


----------



## Necris (May 27, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> You are not telling me anything I did not realize. I was pointing out how futile it is to compile a list of singers based of range without expressing quality to some degree. It's pointless. Mike Patton isn't singer with the largest range in the world, so obviously they still considered other paradigms and that is where their message lays. So now instead of having one misleading list we have two lol.



Pretty much. Essentially this list is pointless because the singer who holds the world record for greatest vocal range is technically the "greatest singer ever" if we're judging purely on range and nothing else.

So... I guess, here is the greatest singer ever based solely on vocal range.

Tim Storms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 27, 2014)

Axl Rose certainly used to have a fantastic voice. Unusual and it took me a while to get into his vocal style but you can't deny the early GN'R stuff has really good vocals. Now though... nah. Just really really really no.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 27, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> Axl Rose certainly used to have a fantastic voice. Unusual and it took me a while to get into his vocal style but you can't deny the early GN'R stuff has really good vocals. Now though... nah. Just really really really no.


Yep and yep.


----------



## InHiding (May 27, 2014)

Sometimes Axl sounded like shit live even back around 1993 so it's nothing new really.


----------



## Floppystrings (May 27, 2014)

I can sing along to Waking the Cadaver and Iron Maiden.

Come at me bro, where you are Mike Patton?


----------



## lucasreis (May 27, 2014)

So Mike Patton is essentialy an ERV or ERS (Extended Range Vocalist - Singer) 

The human equivalent of an Agile 10 string guitar!


----------



## mongey (May 27, 2014)

so if I add enough frets I can be the best guitarist ever. awesome

that said I really like Patton but Billiie Holdiay had just over an octave and who the hell is better than her ?


----------



## SD83 (May 29, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Original source here - as you can see, they clearly call it "[a] brand new list of the vocalists with the largest range, limited to those with 4 octaves or more" and say to "Keep in mind that this list is based on vocal range and does not attempt to rank by perceived quality."



Interestingly enough, the original source lists a lot more musicians. Including Corey Taylor on no.2! 
But I agree with what seems to be the majority, while a wide vocal range is impressive, it doesn't automatically mean you're a great singer. Patton is, and so are lots of others, but... Tom Araya has the same range as Maynard, and while I like both Slayer and Tool/A perfect circle, Araya isn't even anywhere close when it comes to singing


----------



## stevexc (May 29, 2014)

Yeah, UG is kinda terrible for reporting. No idea why they tore apart the actual list, I've a feeling it may have been updated after UG posted it.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 29, 2014)

I love that not only does Devin have a huge range in pitch, he also has a huge range of tonality.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whnNRafv13M


----------



## TheFerryMan (May 29, 2014)

remember when Patton did that EP with Dillinger? that was magical.

He's a phenomenal vocalist but i wouldn't say he's the best, i'd vote Devin Townsend for that with Patton being a close second. 

Mike Semesky is pretty great too though


----------



## SD83 (May 30, 2014)

I just once more realised how much the numbering of the octaves confuses me. Why is B1 higher than C1? Damn... well, at least it is "B". Not "H" as in Germany


----------



## stevexc (May 30, 2014)

SD83 said:


> I just once more realised how much the numbering of the octaves confuses me. Why is B1 higher than C1? Damn... well, at least it is "B". Not "H" as in Germany



In case you're actually wondering, it's because C is the beginning of the octave... so it's C1 C#1 D1 [...snip...] G#1 A1 A#1 B1.

I'm sure there's a reason for it, but I'm not sure why the decided to name the notes the way they did. If they had ordered the notes so that A Major had no flats and sharps (ie. Hypothetical A had the same pitch as Real C) then things would make more sense.

And before anyone goes historical on me I really don't ACTUALLY care.


----------



## SD83 (May 30, 2014)

I know that C is the beginning of the octave, I just never understood why. It appears to be about as weird as starting a 10-second-countdown at 7... sorry for going off-topic. Let's get back to singing


----------



## Nonapod (May 31, 2014)

Isn't Annie Haslam from Renaissance supposed to have a 5 octave range? Though she's far too obscure for this list I guess.

I'm surprised Brad Delp wasn't on this list though.


----------



## Chuck (May 31, 2014)

What about Myles Kennedy? I don't see him in the list; and I'm pretty sure he's got a 4 octave vocal range. Not to mention he's decently well known.


----------



## stevexc (May 31, 2014)

^^ He's in there, 3 octaves +3.5 notes.


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 31, 2014)

Necris said:


> Tim Storms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





> Storms's Guinness World Record for the lowest note produced by a human was certified in January 2002.[3] Storms also holds the Guinness World Record for the widest vocal range for a male. His records have been published in the Guinness World Records 2006. He broke both of these records in August 2008.[1] As of 2008, the new record for lowest note was 0.7973 Hz, and the new record for Widest Vocal Range For Any Human was ten octaves.[4]
> 
> In 2012, Storms reclaimed the record for the Lowest Note Produced by a Human. The new record is G(&#8722;7), or 0.189 Hz, eight octaves below the lowest G on the piano, or just over seven octaves below the piano.[5]


What in the actual f_u_ck.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 31, 2014)

Low vocal range...G(-7) that no human can hear, maybe just some dog...
Low vocal range...Low vocal...Low...farts won't go into Guiness records.


----------



## armedcor (May 31, 2014)

6 octaves?? lol 4 of those been vocal fry and falsetto. God damn that list annoys me.


----------



## karjim (May 31, 2014)

Burt C Bell !!! This list made my day 
Btw where are opera and classical singers? They don't deserve this list because there will be too much unknown names of people who can actually grab the note without a crappy nose breathing (Patton Rose if you look at me) and not let it go....
Above a dude said "gimme a 10 strings so I'll be the greatest guitarist of all time !" haha 

And the most important thing ? Where are Celine Dion and Whitney Houston ?


----------



## SD83 (May 31, 2014)

karjim said:


> And the most important thing ? Where are Celine Dion and Whitney Houston ?



Way down the list  At 2 octaves 4 notes (Houston) and not analyzed yet. Pavarotti is even lower, no idea about other opera/classical singers as he is pretty much the only one I know by name 
As for vocal fry/falsetto... it doesn't say "singing range", so I guess it includes pretty much any note that leaves the mouth  Although it would definitly be interesting to see how much of that range is actual singing range.


----------



## Chuck (May 31, 2014)

stevexc said:


> ^^ He's in there, 3 octaves +3.5 notes.



Oops


----------



## armedcor (May 31, 2014)

A good classical/opera singer will have a few notes over a 2 octave range. I'm a working opera singer and i've got about 2 and a half octaves on a good day


----------



## downburst82 (May 31, 2014)

haha Tom Waits 3 1/2 octaves!!! Crazy I would have guessed half an octave 

ps: I love Tom


----------



## jonajon91 (May 31, 2014)

> In 2012, Storms reclaimed the record for the Lowest Note Produced by a Human. The new record is G(&#8722;7), or 0.189 Hz, eight octaves below the lowest G on the piano, or just over seven octaves below the piano.[5]



Thats just over one cycle every five seconds. *questions legitimacy*


----------



## AlejoV (May 31, 2014)

What about Tim Minchin?


----------



## AlejoV (May 31, 2014)

armedcor said:


> 6 octaves?? lol 4 of those been vocal fry and falsetto. God damn that list annoys me.


Totally, for me, they shouldn't consider falsetto and fried voice on this list, and should look out at screaming/guturals/etc.


----------



## ppinkham (Jun 1, 2014)

I just wish I liked anything that Patton did after FNM.


----------

